# Hedgehog not eating/syringe feeding



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

My hedgehog liam has been sick lately, we took him to the vet and he's on a course of antibiotics to treat his pneumonia, he's taken the antibiotics for about 2 weeks, but still has a month left. He seems to be doing a bit better, but the only thing is that he just won't seem to eat. He will eat his food if I add chicken to it, but that's about it. I've been able to give him mealworms and crickets but he will not touch his cat food mix. They aren't stale as they are new and the same as before. I'm worried because his weight has been fluctuating for the past 2.5 weeks but the vet had no explanation for it. My question is what foods can I syringe feed him?? And in what quantities? I've tried baby foods before, but he will not have it.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wet cat food, watered down kibble, meat baby food (if he will take it), carnivore care, pretty much anything you can get into a syringe. With the cat food, sometimes you have to strain it or break it down more to get it to go through. If you can call your vet they can prescribe you carnivore care or A/D prescription cat food, just tell him he isn't eating. He needs to eat 24 ml a day. Rule of thumb is if you get 4 ml in him, you feed him again in 4 hours. I was able to get 10 ml in my girl in one sitting and I fed her twice a day. If he isn't drinking you can also syringe him water.


----------

